# 09 babies...went camera happy!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...first is Bonnie, she's 1 week and 3 days old and has learned how to get up on the milkstand!
























She taught the boys to do so as well!
















Doc on the move!








He knows he's cute!
















Bugsy is more laid back, and sooo sweet!































Well....these are the only kids for this year and I honestly don't think I could have gotten cuter babies! So with the Angel/Teddy breeding resulting in Doc and Bugsy.....guess that Teddy will be keeping his "jewels" as these kids are perfect! Neither one have any of the faults that I can see in the sire and the dam :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are just adorable!!!!!!!! You have some real cuties there!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What a stocky boy Bugsy is! 

And i love the roaning on Doc with the dark black legs. Kinda like my Jacob. 

And of course Bonnie looks like a sweet little girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love them ....so cute....   :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz......those are the cutest kids.....I know nothing about what to look for in a reg. goat, but I do have a great sense for cuteness :greengrin: !!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet sweet all around - so glad Teddy gets to do it all over again! her certainly has earned it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be sure to tell him that! :ROFL: Thank you all for your comments, as you can tell....I do so love my goaties!  

It's something how Doc even has Teddy's personality.....and Bugsy sure is shoing his pygmy lineage...though that color is definately all Nigi!

Bonnie is such a sweetheart! When she wants loved on she just stretches as far as she can go to get to me..lol

IF only Doc was a PB nigi....with his looks and form I think he would do well as a show wether. 
Angels udder, though nice and tight just isn't worthy of passing along


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow I don't think you could have gotten cuter kids either!! They are just adorable!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just love this time of year and seeing everyone's babies. Liz they are so darn cute. :drool:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are so cute. I cant waite till my little ones I just had get bigger. The littlest one the girl is already trying to jump around a little bit and play. I love the color of Doc he is to cute.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking kids Liz!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Amy.....I can't even try and get pics of them now that they've found their springs! They won't stay in one spot :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay you named one after me! (Bugsy - Bug is my nickname =] )

LW


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so stinkin CUTE!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> Yay you named one after me! (Bugsy - Bug is my nickname =] )


It does sound that way Kate, but since the day he was born this little guy always loved his bu scratched, almost like he had an "itch"...and who is it that ALWAY says "What's up Doc"? Bugs Buny! So Bugsy stuck.

Ashley, he is a very stocky boy! You shouldsee his chubby lil' pymy butt now!!! Angel has done a great job feeding them!


----------

